# My crab!



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is my pet hermit crab...its a flat-claw hermit, from Long Island Sound. I have it in a 10 gal "local" tank along with some mussels, a mud crab, and loads of mud snails. Take care, Eric


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet!


Ramon


----------



## P-chan (Dec 10, 2008)

What a ham! He's posing so nicely.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2008)

neat. does it need to have much water or flowing water, or just a bunch of wet sand/rocks?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2008)

Ghostly.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2008)

It seems surprised!!! Weird!!! Get it a mate...! But wait, is it called hermit because of its behaviour??? Lonely one???


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 10, 2008)

Its in a 10 gal tank filled with brackish water...almost sea water salinity, but a bit less....maybe 28-30 ppt.....not much flow...just a small filter/skimmer. Its a very low maintenance tank!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 11, 2008)

I was tempted to say that Eric has crabs...but I refrained oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 12, 2008)

the more I see it, the more I think that it could well be an extract of an old painting  ! Pretty pict.!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 12, 2008)

They are interesting creatures!


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 12, 2008)

Where's the mayo


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad boy! Mayo is for lobster not crab! :evil:


----------



## Ernie (Dec 12, 2008)

My soccer coach used to say, "shave one half, burn the other." 

-Ernie


----------

